# task force 5 ton splitter



## steeltowninwv (Oct 22, 2011)

wow..just used this thing for the first time...only had a couple of pieces of wood here to be split..one narly locust piece...and a pretty straight oak piece....this thing didnt slow down....i know im gonna run into some stuff it cant handle...but i think i will be very pleased with this investment


----------



## stejus (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure how big this round was, but the task force went through it.


----------



## jimbom (Oct 22, 2011)

I have had one for three years.  Fresh oak and hickory the maximum length taken by the splitter.  So far so good.  I have good voltage and little drop to the splitter.  Definitely good value in my application.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Oct 22, 2011)

Same one I have. Loosen that air screw before every use and keep an eye on the fluid and it will serve you well. Mine has!


----------



## steeltowninwv (Oct 23, 2011)

Air screw?.. I got no manual...so where is it?. And how much do I loosen?


----------



## n6crv (Oct 23, 2011)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> Air screw?.. I got no manual...so where is it?. And how much do I loosen?


It is at the end away from the motor. Mine is a red wing nut, turn it 4 turns out. When done be sure to re-tighten it.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Oct 23, 2011)

N6CRV said:
			
		

> steeltowninwv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 23, 2011)

I like mine. I wouldn't want to split the whole 5 cord I use, but it real handy to have in the nice warm basement.  I wish there was a real super quality electric for a bit more money, but this one's done all I expected out of it and a little more.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the same splitter and it works well on most everything except Elm, it barely dented it.. Temp needs to be at least 40 degrees to run it with hydraulic oil or you have to switch to ATF oil.. Never tired that has anyone changed theirs to ATF fluid and how did it perform?

Ray


----------



## steeltowninwv (Oct 23, 2011)

so i cant run this thing when its below 40 degrees?


----------



## raybonz (Oct 23, 2011)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> so i cant run this thing when its below 40 degrees?



You can provided it is stored where it stay at 40 or above or you change it over to ATF fluid.. I have also jogged it for a few minutes to try and warm it up.. What happens is the oil gets thick in the cold and the motor struggles to run the pump..

Ray


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 23, 2011)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> so i cant run this thing when its below 40 degrees?



If you didn't get a manual when you bought it, have you tried going online to download one?  You can blow the seals if you don't open the breather before splitting and spill fluid if you don't close it before transporting.  It'll also tell you the temperature range for operating and other good stuff...


----------



## raybonz (Oct 23, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> steeltowninwv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck finding the pdf manual.. If I have time I will scan mine and send it.. 

Ray


----------



## steeltowninwv (Oct 23, 2011)

Raybonz that would be great


----------



## steeltowninwv (Oct 23, 2011)

How much fluid does this splitter hold?... and if I convert to Atf what all else is involved


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 24, 2011)

I love mine, between my friend and myself, we split 10 cords per year. This is our third year and it's still going strong. Open the bleeder screw and remember to top up the hydraulic oil.  I've split 28 in. dia. black oak with the damn thing!





It does get a little fussy when it's cold, noisy and sluggish, but it gets better once it warms up.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 24, 2011)

OH!  I was just wondering about this little jobbie.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2011)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> How much fluid does this splitter hold?... and if I convert to Atf what all else is involved



I am in NJ on business all week and manual is at home which I haven't found yet I hope someone can help you before I come home.. I have company over next weekend as well.. Sorry I want to help just not time at the moment.. Can someone answer this gentleman's questions(s)..

Thanx,
Ray


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 25, 2011)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> How much fluid does this splitter hold?... and if I convert to Atf what all else is involved



I have no idea how much fluid it holds but converting to ATF should be a simple drain & refill operation.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 25, 2011)

Be careful! That one's the amputator (unless they've changed the end handle configuration)

According to the online specs

http://tinyurl.com/42k7m6z

It holds .84 gallons or approximately 3.5 quarts.

I've been using generic "Hydraulic Oil" from Ace Hardware in mine for 3 years with no adverse effects.

Here are the instructions from the Ryobi splitter manual (same unit, different wrapping)

REPLACING HYDRAULIC OIL
See Figures 12 - 13.
The hydraulic oil in the log splitter needs to be changed every 150 hours of use.
n Unplug the log splitter.
n Position the log splitter so that the motor end is slightly higher than the oil drain plug.
n Using an 8 mm hex key, remove the oil drain bolt.
n Drain the hydraulic oil from the oil tank into a four liter capacity container.
n Once the oil has drained from the oil tank, turn the log splitter on the end with the wheels.
n Refill the oil tank with fresh hydraulic oil (3.7 quarts or 118 oz.). The following hydraulic oils are recommended:
- SHELL Tellus 22
- MOBIL DTE 11
- ARAL Vitam GF 22
- BP Energol HLP-HM 22
n Place the cleaned dipstick into the oil tank. Remove and check the oil level.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine jus says to use an aw32 fluid. I jus had mine replaced under warranty today


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 28, 2011)

CodyWayne718 said:
			
		

> Mine jus says to use an aw32 fluid. I jus had mine replaced under warranty today



Details?


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Oct 28, 2011)

It would come out about 6 inches and start moving a lot slower. Sounded like it was low on fluid from the noise it was making along with really slow ram speed. Checked the fluid level, all was good so I double checked that I put the right weight fluid in, still good. Checked to make sure there was nothing rubbing causing it to be so slow, all was good. It was only a year old so they exchanged it. It was rough looking too, but they still swapped me. No clue what was wrong with it thou.


----------



## precaud (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry for raising this old thread up from the dead, but a few days ago I was checking the hydraulic fluid level on mine before using it. I unscrewed and removed the plug expecting to see a dipstick... and no dipstick!

Could someone please measure the distance from the bottom of the plug to the marks on the dipstick? I'll have to rig something together. TIA.


----------



## BillinTX (Aug 27, 2013)

Task Force: from the bottom of the plug 10 3/8" to first mark 11 3/8" to second mark.
I also have a newer Speeco, it has a shorter rod.
From the bottom of the plug 7 1/4" and 8 7/8"


----------



## precaud (Aug 27, 2013)

Bill, thanks very much for measuring this for me - it is MUCH appreciated!


----------



## dstapl (Jul 29, 2014)

My Task Force 5 ton splitter has served me exceptionally well for the couple of years I've had it, although I haven't been consistent in tightening and loosening the bleed screw. Now suddenly in starting in on some firewood for fall, the ram moves more slowly, vibrates and almost stops past the half-way mark and has very little ram power. Hydraulic bubbles appear at the end of the piston shaft when I turn it up to inspect it. What do these symptoms tell me? Did I blow out the seals by not using the bleed screw consistently?


----------

